# Pics of my new Vietnamese Centipede



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

I picked this guy up last saturday at a reptile show and he is about 6 inches and full of attitude. This guy is wicked when you open the top of the tank it will raise up like it is going to attack you. The pics have his first dinner it is a pinkie mouse and he destroyed it within 5 minutes. Hope you like it.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

how can you sleep with that in your house?


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

I have him in a locked enclosue inside of an aquarium with a locking lid on it. I keep all of my agressive arachids in locking enclosures. Knock on wood I have never had an escape. My wife hates it though, but she likes my Boa.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Augh! Stomp on it!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I hate those things, their huge. Glad we don't have them in Britain


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ANDY375HH said:


> I have him in a locked enclosue inside of an aquarium with a locking lid on it. I keep all of my agressive arachids in locking enclosures. Knock on wood I have never had an escape. My wife hates it though, but she likes my Boa.


you should post some pics of your boa :nod:

keep knocking on wood


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

ICEE said:


> I have him in a locked enclosue inside of an aquarium with a locking lid on it. I keep all of my agressive arachids in locking enclosures. Knock on wood I have never had an escape. My wife hates it though, but she likes my Boa.


you should post some pics of your boa :nod:

keep knocking on wood








[/quote]


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Very cool man! Show some pics of it rearing up and maybe some of the others in your collection!


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

I wil get some new pics of my boa for you guys and also my flat rock scorpion and rose hair tarantula. I am picking up some african rusty red bark scorpions B Jacksoni this weekend and also a sunburst baboon tarantula.and will get some pics up for you asap.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats a scary SOB!!!!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ok maby il give you a little tip. First they can jump also when he looks up at you its because ur food all of mine do the same also u might want to never go near him or touch him for the bite is going to be a night mare. also change the bedding I prefer a few inches of coco nut bedding and keep it moist. get rid of ur water dish useless they will drink from the bedding but get out that dirt just adds filth to the talk. and keep it very moist. I keep all my critters at 70-80 and Ive had 90% humidity for my beard eater for when its molting time...

check out post 16 http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2305553 u might take that interesting


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

Believe me I know not to touch him I have kept everything except centipede's When I do any kind of work in my scorpions cages and now my centipedes I use 10 inch metal forceps. I had a King Baboon that was a good 8 inches and full of attitude. I have since changed his setup also I have him in a 5 gallon tank now with some coconut fiber bedding on top. I will get rid of the water dish though. Thanks for the info it is always appreciated.







Nice pics of your collection also.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

absolutely LOVE Scolopendra!!! i currently have 1 mau chau giant, 1 malaysian cherry red , and 2 cbb malaysian black tips. looking to pick up another vietnamese orange leg at an upcoming reptile show this month. be sure to keep the humidity up on that guy. and water always available. i've lost 2 to letting the tank get to dry. my last 1 was HUGE.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

These things are probably the only thing out there that I have an irrational phobia towards. Not my thing at all!

How big is it now? And how big will it get?


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

Mettle said:


> These things are probably the only thing out there that I have an irrational phobia towards. Not my thing at all!
> 
> How big is it now? And how big will it get?


It's about 6 inches and I heard they get up to 8 inches.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Can you post any vids of it?
I think this is creepy like stated before...but I'm interested as all hell with them as well.

What do they feed on?
Can you give some info on these?
I know absolutely NOTHING about any of these types of things.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Only solifugae (the camel spiders) gives me the willies more than centipedes. But, I can appreciate what their keepers see in them. They are very cool at a distance...a far distance from me!


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

i could never sleep with that in the same room as me, and i dont find many animals freaky. some horrific sh*t right there. how does it take down its food?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's nothing Ya should see my blackhead rabid Pubic lice i cultured on my very own Ten times as creepy 100 times the legs

That's kinda cool but I think I'm with everyone else too much for me to handle in my house ....The women that look like sloth from goonies is enuff Thank you


----------

